# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  اسماء الامام علي عليه السلام في القران

## الفجر 110

اسماء الامام علي عليه السلام


في القران الكريم


اسماؤه في سورة الحمد


الأول : الصراط المستقيم


في قوله : (اهدنا الصراط المستقيم )


عن علي بن ابراهيم , قال حدثني أبي عن حماد عن أبي عبدالله عليه


السلام في قوله : ( الصراط المستقيم ) قال هو امير المؤمنين صلوات 


الله عليه 


ومعرفته والدليل على أنه أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام قوله:


( وانه في ام الكتب لدينا لعلي حكيم )


وهو امير المؤمنين عليه السلام


في أم الكتاب في قوله : ( الصراط المستقيم )


تفسير القمي.

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وال محمد 



الله يعطيك العافية 


وعساك على القوة

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

السلام على مولى الموحدين و يعسوب الدين الامام على ابن ابي طالب عليه السلام 

الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي

ورحم الله والديك

----------


## الفجر 110

اسماؤه في سورة الحمد


الثاني :المنعم 


في قوله تعالى : ( صراط الذين ابعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين )


فرت قال حدثني عبيد بن كثير قال : حدثنا محمد بن مروان قال : حدثنا عبيد ب يحيى بن مهران العطار قال : حدثنا محمد بن الحسين عن أبيه عن جده قال : قال رسول الله في قوله عز وجل : (اهدنا الصراط المستقيم ): دين الله الذي نزل به جبرئيل "عليه السلام"


على محمد صلى الله عليه واله 


( صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين )


قال : شيعة علي الذين أنعمت عليهم بولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام 


لم تغضب عليهم ولم يضلوا


تفسير فرات الكوفي

----------


## الفجر 110

اسماؤه عليه السلام في سورة البقرة


الثالث : الكتاب الذي لاريب فيه , في قوله تعالى ( الكتب لا رريب فيه )


عن أبو الحسن علي بن ابراهيم , باسناده عن ابي بصير عن ابي عبد الله عليه السلام قال : الكتاب علي . لا شك فيه هدى للمتقين .

تفسير القمي

----------


## آهات حنونه

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه*

*في ميزان اعمالك*

*بنتظار جديدك*

----------


## الفجر 110

الف شكر لكل من تفضل وزار هذه الصفحه
التى فيها من بعض مناقب ابا الحسن امير المؤمنين علي "ع"
لا شك ان قراءة هذه المناقب تنزل علينا البركات حتى وان كنا 
نعرفها من قبل 
عندها تكون للتبرك ففي كل مجلس يذكر فيه امير المؤمنين علي "ع"
تتنزل الملائكة وتحفهم الرحمة لذا نحن نصر على ذكر مناقب ائمتنا "ع"
مرة اخرى كل الامتنا والشكر لمن قرأها وتبرك وعلينا تفضل
والسلام

----------


## الفجر 110

اسماؤه عليه السلام في سورة البقرة


الرابع : هادي المتقين , في قوله تعالى : ( هدى للمتقين )


في العياشي بالاسناد عن بعض أصحابه عن أبي عبدالله عليه السلام في قوله ( الم - ذلك الكتب لا ريب فيه ) قال : كتاب علي لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين . قال : المتقون شيعتنا ( الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلوة ومما رزقنهم ينفقون ) ومما علمناهم يبثون .


تفسير العياشي

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد  السلام عليك يا ابي الحسن وسيد الوصين وقائد الغر المحجلين ويعسوب الدين ورحمة الله وبركاته يعطيك الف عافية على الطرح النوراني والقيم في ميزان الاعمال ان شاء الله تعالى تحياتي غرووووووووووبة

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد  السلام عليك يا ابي الحسن وسيد الوصين وقائد الغر المحجلين ويعسوب الدين ورحمة الله وبركاته يعطيك الف عافية على الطرح النوراني والقيم في ميزان الاعمال ان شاء الله تعالى تحياتي غرووووووووووبة

----------


## عنيده

_اللهم صل و سلم ع محمد و ال محمد .._ 

_لقد توقفت الاحرف عن الكتابه بسبب عظمه اامام علي عليه السلام .._ 

_يعطيك العافيه اخوي ... 

و انتظر المزيد .._ 

_اسالك الدعاء_

----------


## واحة العالم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## الفجر 110

اسماءه عليه السلام في سورة البقرة
الخامس : المبشر في قوله تعالى ( وبشر )
السادس : المؤمن في قوله ( الذين امنوا )
السابع : عامل الصالحات في قوله تعالى ( وعملوا الصلحت )
عن ابن عباس قال : فيما نزل في القران خاصة رسول الله صل الله عليه واله وعلي وأهل بيته من دون الناس من سورة البقرة 
( وبشر الذين امنوا وعملوا الصلحت ) 
نزلت في علي وحمزة وعبيدة بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب.

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*صانع الخبز*
*تسلم يمناك على هذا النقل النوراني*
*وإن شاء الله تكون في ميزان حسناتك ,,*
*والله ينور عليك في الدنيا والآخرة*
*بحق محمد وآل محمد..*
*دمت بألف خير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام على مولى الموحدين وسيد الوصيين علي بن ابي طالب أمير المؤمنين*
*كلمات عظيمة نورانيه في شأن ابو الحسن علي عليه السلام*
*سلمت اخي ع الطرح القيَم*
*في ميزان اعماالك*
*وبانتظاار التتمه*

----------


## الفجر 110

اسماءه عليه السلام في سورة البقرة 
الثامن : الحق في قوله تعالى : ( أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ ) 
التاسع : الهادي به , في قوله تعالى : ( وَيَهْدِي بِهِ كَثِيرًا ) 
العاشر : المعروض على الملائكة , في قوله تعالى : (ثُمَّ عَرَضَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَلائِكَةِ ) 
ولكم الاجر والثواب في حب الامام علي علية السلام 
تحيات اخوكم صانع الخبز

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام على قرآن الله الناطق ونور الله في المغارب والمشارق أمير المؤمنين علي (عليه السلام)*
*الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي*
*في ميزان اعمالك يارب*
*وبانتظار ماتجود به علينا.*
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## الفجر 110

أسماؤه عليه السلام في سورة البقرة 
الحادي عشر : الكلمة , في قوله تعالى : ( فتلقى ءادم من ربه كلمت فتاب عليه ) 
انه من الكلمات التي تاب الله بها على ادم  
عن ابن بابويه باسناده عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس قال سألت النبي صلى الله عليه واله عن الكلمات التي تلقاها 


ادم من ربه فتاب عليه قال : سأله بحق محمد وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين إلا تبت علي فتاب عليه . 
نعم هؤلاء هم سادتنا ولنا الفخر 
ولكم التحية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم بحق محمد وآله الاطهار اغفرلنا وتب علينا إنك أنت التواب الر*حيم
قضى الله حاجاتنا وحاجاتكم بحق ابو الحسن علي عليه السلام
في ميزاان اعمالك يارب
دمت بخير 
تحيااتي

----------


## الفجر 110

اسماؤه عليه السلام في سورة البقرة 
الثاني عشر : هدى الله
في قوله تعالى :
( فمن تبع هداى فلا خوف عليهم ولا يحزنون ) 
في تفسير العياشي باسناده عن جابر قال : سألت أبا جعفر عليه السلام عن تفسير هذه الاية في باطن القران 
( فاما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداى فلا خوف عليهم ولا يحزنون ) 
قال تفسير الهدى علي عليه السلام قال الله فيه
(فمن تبع هداى فلا خوف عليهم ولا يحزنون) . 
لكم الاجر والثواب

----------


## الفجر 110

اسماؤه في سورة البقرة 
الثالث عشر : الموفي بعهد من وافاه , في قوله تعالى : ( وأوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم ) 
فرات قال : حدثنا جعفر بن محمد قال حدثني محمد بن الحسين -يعني الصانع - عن موسى بن القاسم  
عن عثمان بن عيسى عن سماعة عن أبي عبدالله عليه السلام 
في قوله تعالى : (وأوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم ) 
قال : أوفوا بولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام , فرض من الله أوف لكم بالجنة . 

دمتم من الوافين لولاية الامام علي عليه السلام والموفين بالجنة. 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

تفسير فرات الكوفي

----------


## الفجر 110

أسماؤه في سورة البقرة 
الرابع عشر : المنهي عن الكفر به  
في قوله تعالى : ( ولا تكونوا أول كافر به ) 
في العياشي باسناده عن جابر الجعفي قال : سألت أبا جعفر عليه السلام  
عن تفسير هذه الاية في باطن القرآن ( وءامنوا بمآ انزلت مصدقا لما معكم ولا تكونوا أول كافر به ) 
يعني فلانا وصاحبه ومن تبعهم ودان بدينهم , قال الله يعينهم  
( ولا تكونوا أول كافر به ) يعني علي عليه السلام .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على اسد الله الغالب ونور الله الثاقب علي بن ابي طالب (عليه السلام...*
*احسنت اخي ع الطرح النوراني العلوي*
*جزاك الله كل خير*
*وبانتظار النثر قيَم* 
*تقبل مروري*

----------


## الفجر 110

الاخت المؤمنه العزيزة "شذى الزهراء " 
إن من علامات المؤمن حب أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
اسعد الله ايامك كما اسعتينا بهذا التشريف في ذكر فضائل  
مولانا امير المؤمنين عليه السلام  
سقاك من حوض الكوثر إنشا الله  
والله يرعاك ويحفظك من كل سوء انه مجيب 
والسلا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 تحياتي لكم

----------


## الفجر 110

أسماؤه في سورة البقرة 
الخامس عشر : الراكع هو ورسول الله صلى الله عليه واله  
في قوله تعالى : ( وَارْكَعُواْ مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ )
في ابن شهر آشوب باسناده عن الباقر عليه السلام 
في قوله تعالى :( وَارْكَعُواْ مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ ) نزلت في رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله
وعلي بن أبي طالب وهو أول من صلى وركع. 
سلام عليكم بما صبرتم فنعم عقبى الدار

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على ليث الموحدين وسيد الوصيين أبا الحسن والحسين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام* 
*اسماء الامام علي وفضائله كثيرة لاتحصى*
*رزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته*
*جزاك الله كل اخير اخي الكريم*
*وفي ميزان اعمالك يااارب*
*دمت بحمى الرحمن*
*تقبل مروري*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 

السلام على أمير المؤمنين ..وقائد الغُر المحجلين... 

السلام على من شرفه العزيز... 

السلام على حلال المشاكل علي.. 

أخي الكريم ... 

جُزيت خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة .. 

على هذا الغذاء الروحي ..الذي نحتسيه في قراءة نور الأنوار... 
ورحم الله والديك.... 

ارجو أن نبقى لهذا السيل المتواتر من المُتابعين .. 
داعين لكم بكل خير.. 

فليكن بإذن الله جل وعلى ... 
أمير المؤمنين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه 


 لكم شفيعاً في الدنيا والآخرة ... 
وليسقيكم من كأسه الروي... 
شربة روية ... 
أحيانا الله وأياكم وأماتنا على حبهم وولائهم .... 

موفق لكل خير ومقضية حوائجكم إن شاء الله تعالى 

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## لحن الغرام

جزاك الله خيراً
وجعل الله ها الطرح في ميزاااان حسناتك
الله يكتب لك الأجر والمثوبة ..
تحياتي لك ، دمت في حفظ اللهـ ..

----------


## الفجر 110

الاخوات العزيزات الكريمات "شذى الزهراء " و " دمعة على السطور " و" لحن الغرام " 
سلام الله عليكم ما جرى ذكر علي عليه السلام على السنتكم الطاهرة 
لكم كل الود والشكر والتقدير على تتبع هذا الموضوع  
وانشاء الله مثابين ومقضية حوائجكم بحق محمد واله الاطهار  
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## صمته جرحني

علي ابساق العـرش نـورك..... علـي يالعلـمـت جبـريـل
اسمـك نــزل بالـتـوراة..... وزبـور وصحـف وانجيـل
يـا آيـه اعلـه كـل ايــه..... شبه شمس الضحى اعله الليل
يالمـبـدر تـمـام الـتــم ..... وبسـابـع سـمــه چوچب
* * * * *
يـا چوچب خبـر مسـنـد..... الك تحـت العـرش مسنـد
لـولاك انفـنـه الإســلام ..... لا عـابــد ولا مـعـبــد
ولا سـارت سفينـه نــوح..... ولا سـد الإسكنـدر ســد
وآدم مـن عصـه وأبـعـد..... باسمـك ياعـلـي اتـقـرّب


يعطيك الف عافية ع الموضوع الاكثر من رائع 

في ذكر أمير المؤمنين علية السلام 

جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## الفجر 110

أخت " صمته جرحني " 
شكرا لك على هذا التواجد الكريم 
الله يحفظك ويرعاك

----------


## الفجر 110

اسماؤه عليه السلام في سورة البقرة . 

السادس عشر : الخاشع , هو ورسول الله صلى الله عليه واله في قوله تعالى ( وانها لكبيرة إلا على الخشعين ) 
عن الباقر عليه السلام في قوله : ( واستعينوا بالصبر والصلوة وانها لكبيرة إلا على الخشعين ) 
الخاشع الذليل في صلاته المقبل عليها يعني رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وأمير المؤمنين عليه السلام . 
لكم الاجر والثواب .

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أخي الفاضل " صانع الخبز"*
*لك جزيل الشكر على هذا العطاء*
*الامحدود أجرك إن شاء الله على ساقي الكوثر..*
*سلمت يمناك وموفق في الدنيا والآخرة,,,*
*خاااالص تحياتي لشخصك الكريم*
*ودمت بأمان الرحمن*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام على سيد السادة النجباء ابو الائمة الاطهار علي قامع الكفار عليه*
*صلوات الله وسلامه وعلى آل بيته المعصومين*
*تفسير محمدي علوي رااائع*
*بوركت اخي على ماتنثره لنااا في حق امير المؤمنين عليه السلام*
*وفي ميزان الاعمااال ياارب*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## الفجر 110

الاخت الكريمة " نسيم الذكريات " 
الله يمن عليك بالخير الوفير بحق أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام  
جزاء ما مننت به علينا بقراءة فضائل الامير عليه السلام  
وانشاء الله تسعدي دنيا وآخره يا كريم يا رب 
بحق الزهراء عليها السلام 
أخوك " صانع الخبز "

----------


## الفجر 110

الاخت العزيزه " شذى الزهراء " 
وأنا في غاية الشكر والامتنان لك لتتبعك فضائل  
مولاك ومولانا أمير المؤمنين "علي عليه السلام"  
ما حرمنا من هذا التنوير المشرف  
والله يتقبل اعمالك ويحفظك ويوفقك لكل خير 
تحياتي لشخصكم الكريم

----------


## الفجر 110

أسماؤه في سورة البقرة 

السابع عشر : الوالد 
في قوله تعالى (وبالوالدين إحسانا) 
والاخر رسول الله "صلى الله عليه واله" 
أبو محمد العسكري عليه السلام في تفسيره للاية قال رسول الله "صلى الله عليه واله : افضل والديكم وأحقهما 
بشكركم محمد وعلي, وقال علي ابن ابي طالب "عليه السلام" : سمعت رسول الله "صلى الله عليه واله" أنا وعلي 
ابوا هذه الامة , ولحقّنا عليهم أعظم من حق والديهم , فإنا ننقلهم إن أطاعونا من النار الى دار القرار ولنلحقهم-ولنحملهم - من 
العبودية بخيار الأحرار .2 
وفي روضة الواعظين قال:قال الصادق "عليه السلام" في قوله تعالى : (وبالوالدين إحسانا) قال : الوالدين محمد وعلي  
"عليه السلام" .3 




2-تفسير الامام العسكري "عليه السلام".
3- روضة الواعظين.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام على أهل بيت النبوة وموضع الرساله ومهبط الوحي*
* الرسول المصطفى وابن عمه علي المرتضى عليهما سلام الله وأزكى تحياته نعم الأبوين لنا برحمتهم ورأفتهم على شيعتهم* 
*اللهم لاتتوفاني الا على محبة محمد وآله الاطهار* 
*اخي صانع الخبز ،،،*
*بوركت يمنااك على ماقدمته من جميل الاسماء العلوية*
*ربي يعطيك الف عاافيه*
*وفي ميزان اعمالك يارب*
*دمت بود*

----------


## الفجر 110

الاخت الكريمة " شذى الزهراء " 
لك كل الشكر على تواصلك الكريم  
ما عدمناك أبدا 
أجرك على سيدنا و مولانا  
أبا الحسن علي ابن ابي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## الفجر 110

اسماؤه في سورة البقره 


الثامن عشر : الفريق 


إنه من الفريق في قوله تعالى :
 (أَفَكُلَّمَا جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لاَ تَهْوَى أَنفُسُكُمُ اسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ فَفَرِيقاً كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقًا تَقْتُلُونَ ) 
عن محمد بن يعقوب باسناد عن أبي جعفر عليه السلام : جاءكم محمد رسول صلى الله عليه واله بما لا تهوى أنفسهم بولاية علي عليه السلام فاستكبرتم ففريقاً من ال محمد كذبتم وفريق تقتلون .-4- 


وفي العياشي باسناده عن جابر عن ابي جعفر عليه السلام قال : أما قوله :
 (أَفَكُلَّمَا جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لاَ تَهْوَى أَنفُسُكُمُ ) قال أبو جعفر عليه السلام : قال ذلك مثل موسى والرسل من بعده وعيسى صلوات الله عليهم ضرب لأمة محمد صلى الله عليه واله مثلا فقال الله لهم : فإن جاءكم محمد بما لا تهوى أنفسكم بموالاة علي استكبرتم ففريقا من ال محمد كذبتم وفريقا تقتلون . فذلك تفسيرها بالباطن . 

-4- الكافي

----------


## علوكه

_اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد_
_تشكر اخي العزيز على الموضوع المميز_ 
_في ميزان اعمالك_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موضوع قيم صحيح

----------


## الفجر 110

تسلم أخي " علوكه " 
على التشريف  
وكذلك في ميزان اعمالك.

----------


## الفجر 110

المشرفة العزيزة " عفاف الهدى " 
الله يعطيك العافية دوم  
وانشاء الله ماجورة بقراءة فضائل الامام الوصي عليه السلام.

----------


## الفجر 110

اسماؤه في سورة البقره
.
. 


التاسع عشر : المكفور به 

في قوله تعالى :(فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُم مَّا عَرَفُواْ كَفَرُواْ بِهِ فَلَعْنَةُ اللَّه عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ ) 

البرسي في خطبة لأمير المؤمنين عليه السلام قال فيها : أنا الذي أقامني الله في الاظلة وأمرهم ودعاهم إلى طاعته , فلما ظهرت أنكروا فقال سبحانه : (فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُم مَّا عَرَفُواْ كَفَرُواْ بِهِ فَلَعْنَةُ اللَّه عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ ) 

وفي العياشي عن جابر قال : سألت أبا جعفر عليه السلام عن هذه الاية من قول الله :  

(فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُم مَّا عَرَفُواْ كَفَرُواْ بِهِ فَلَعْنَةُ اللَّه عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ ) 

قال : تفسيرها في الباطن لما جاءهم ما عرفوا في علي  كفروا به , فقال الله فيه : يعني بني أمية الكافرون في باطن القرآن 
.

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


أخي صانع الخبز

تسلم على المجهود الرائع 
عناية الرحمن تشملك لأنك وفقت لخير

بذكر فضائل أميرنا أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

دعاءنا لك بالتوفيق

أكمل ونحن من المتابعين

ولك الأجر

----------


## الفجر 110

الاخت العزيزه " مولاتي يا زهراء " 
انشاء الله اكون عند حسن الظن 
الله ينفعنا واياكم بولاية الامير علي عليه السلام  
اسعدني هطولك كاشعاع على زادنا 
تحياتي

----------


## نبراس،،،

طرح موفق اخي العزييز صانع الخبز
تقبل خالص تحياتي 
دمت بخيير

----------


## الفجر 110

اخي العزيز " نبراس " 
سلام عليك بما صبرت  
سررت بقدومك الينا وترعى نظرات اسطرنا  
الله يحفظ ويخليك يا رب

----------


## الفجر 110

اسماؤه في سورة البقره 
العشرون : المبغى 
في قوله تعالى ( بئسما اشتروا به أنفسهم أن يكفروا بمآ أنزل الله بغياً ) 
الحادي والعشرون : فضل الله  
في قوله تعالى :( أن ينزل الله من فضله على من يشآء من عباده ) باسناده عن أبي جعفر الباقر عليه السلام قال :
(بئسما اشتروا به أنفسهم أن يكفروا بمآ أنزل الله بغياً ) في علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام 
وقال الله تعالى في علي (أن ينزل الله من فضله على من يشآء من عباده ) يعني علياً ,  
قال الله تعالى ( فبآءو بغضب على غضب ) يعني بني أمية 
( وللكافرين عذاب مهين ) في جهنم .

----------


## همسة ألم

مااجمله من طرح 
أعجبني كثيرااا
يعيط الله الف عاافيه 
موفق ..

----------


## الفجر 110

أختي " همسة ألم " 
انشاء الله في ميزان اعمالك  
وينفعنا الله واياكم بفضائل الامير علي عليه السلام في دنيانا واخرتنا فهو الزاد 
اسعدني وجودك كثيراً

----------


## الفجر 110

اسماؤه في سورة البقره . 

الثاني والعشرون : معاداته معاداة الله  
قال تعالى : ( مَن كَانَ عَدُوًّا لِّلَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَجِبْرِيلَ وَمِيكَالَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَدُوٌّ لِّلْكَافِرِينَ )  
عن أبي كهمس قال : قال علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام : ينجو فيّ ثلاثة ويهلك فيّ ثلاثة ,
يهلك اللاعن والمستمع والمقرّ والملك المترف الذي يبرأ عنده منن ديني ويغضب عنده من حسبي  
ويتقرّب إليه بلغني , إنّما حسبي حسب رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وديني دين رسول الله رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله , 
وينجو فيّ ثلاثة .
المحب الموالي والمعادي من عاداني والحب من احبني , فأذا أحبني عبدٌ أحب محبي وشايع فيّ , فيمتحن الرجل منكم قلبه فإنّ الله لم يجعل لرجلٍ من قلبين في جوفه فيحب بهذا ويبغض بهذا , أنه من أشرب قلبه حب غيرنا قاتلنا أو الّب علينا فليعلم أن الله عدوّه وجبريل وميكائيل والله عدوّ للكافرين .

----------


## الفجر 110

اسماؤه في سورة البقره  
الثاني والعشرون : المختص برحمة الله تعالى هو ورسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وعترتهما عليهم السلام ,  
في قوله تعالى : ( والله يختص رحمته من يشآء ) 
الراوي باسانيده : عن أبي الحسن الرضا عن أبيه موسى عن ابيه جعفر عليهم السلام غي قوله تعالى (والله يختص رحمته من يشآء ) قال : المختصون بالرحمة نبي الله ووصيه وعترتهما , إن الله تعالى خلق مائة رحمة فتسع وتسعون رحمة عنده مذخورة لمحمد وعلي وعترتهما , ورحمة واحدة مبسوطة على سائر الموجودين . 

اللهم ارحمنا برحمتك الواسعه محمد ووصيه علي بن ابي طالب والهما الاطهار عليهم السلام .

----------


## الفجر 110

اسماؤه في سورة البقره  
الثالث والعشرون : وجه الله , أنه من أوجه الله , في قوله تعالى :  
( وَلِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّواْ فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ) 
في تاويل الايات عن الشيخ أبي جعفر الطوسي رحمه الله باسانيده إلى الفضل بن شاذان عن داوود بن كثير قال : قلت لأبي عبد الله عليه السلام : أنتم الصلاة في كتاب الله عز وجل وأنتم الزكاة وأنتم الحج فقال : يا داوود نحن الصلاة وفي كتاب الله ونحن الزكاة ونحن الصيام ونحن الحج , ونحن البلد الحرام ونحن كعبة الله ونحن قبلة الله ,ونحن وجه الله قال الله تعالى :
( فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّواْ فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ ) ونحن الايات , ونحن البينات وعدونا في كتاب الله الفحشاء والمنكر والخمر والميسر والأنصاب والأزلام و الأصنام والأوثان والطاغوت والميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير , يا داوود إن الله خلقنا فأكرم خلقنا وفضلنا وجعلنا أمناءه وحفظته وخزانه على ما في السموات وما في اللأرض وجعل لنا أضداد وأعداء فسمانا في كتابه وكنى من أسمائهم وضرب لهم الأمثال في كتابه في أبغض الأسماء أليه والى عبادة المتقين .

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يعطيكـ العافية أخي على هذه المعلومات..التي تزيداً علماً...موفق لكل خير.

----------


## الفجر 110

الاخت " شمعة الوادي " 
يسعدني وجودك النير , الله ينفعنا بهذا الزاد الطيب 
ما عدمنا هذا الحضور الجميل . 
تحياتي .

----------


## الفجر 110

اسماؤه عليه السلام في سورةالبقره 
الرابع والعشرون : تالي كتاب الله 
الخامس والعشرون : المؤمن بالكتاب . 
في قوله تعالى : ( الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَتْلُونَهُ حَقَّ تِلاوَتِهِ أُوْلَئِكَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ)
بالاسانيد الى ابي عبدالله عليه السلام عن قوله تعالى: 
( الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَتْلُونَهُ حَقَّ تِلاوَتِهِ أُوْلَئِكَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ) 
قال : هم الأئمة عليهم السلام .

----------


## الفجر 110

اسماؤه في سورة البقره  


السادس والعشرون : الكلمة . 
السابع والعشرون : الذرية . 
في قوله تعالى : ( وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ قَالَ إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَامًا قَالَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي قَالَ لاَ يَنَالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمِينَ ). 
الراوي - عن الصادق جعفر بن محمد عليه السلام قال : سألته عن قول الله عز وجل :
( وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ ) ما هذه الكلمات ؟ قال : هي الكلمات التي تلقاها آدم من ربه فتاب عليه , وهو أنه قال :يا رب أسألك بحق محمد وعلي وفاطمة و الحسن والحسين إلا تبت عليّ , فتاب عليه أنه هو التواب الرحيم , فقلت له يابن رسول الله فما يعني بقوله فأتمهن ؟ قال : يعني أتمهن إلى القائم عليه السلام اثنى عشر إماماً تسعة من ولد الحسين عليه السلام وساق الحديث إلى أن قال : واشراط كلمات الإمام مأخودة مماّ يحتاج إليه الأمة من جهة مصالح الدنيا والاخرة .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام على سيد الوصيين وأمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*
*اسماء راائعه ونورانية مطهره للمرتضى علي (ع)*
*اخي صانع الخبز /*
*في ميزان اعمالك هذا الطرح القيَم*
*الله يعطيك الف عااافيه*
*وجزاك الله كل خير*
*دمت بعين الله*

----------


## الفجر 110

أختي العزيزة " شذى الزهراء " 
اسعد الله اوقاتك بكل خير , كيف لا وانت تقرأين مناقب ابا الحسن علي عليه السلام  
يسعدني تواجدك الدائم ويبث في روحي نفس المواصلة في الجد بالامر العلوي . 
لك دعائي مشفوعاً بحب علي "ع"

----------


## الفجر 110

اسماؤه في سورة البقره 
الثامن والعشرون : صاحب البلد الآمن . 
التاسع والعشرون : المرزوق من الثمرات . 
الثلاثون : المؤمن بالله و اليوم الاخر . 
الراوي قال : عن الحسين عليه السلام قول ابراهيم : (وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَذَا بَلَدًا آمِنًا وَارْزُقْ أَهْلَهُ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ مَنْ آمَنَ مِنْهُم بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِر). 
إيانا عنى بذلك وأولياءه وشيعة وصيه ( قَالَ وَمَن كَفَرَ فَأُمَتِّعُهُ قَلِيلاً ثُمَّ أَضْطَرُّهُ إِلَى عَذَابِ النَّارِ)  
قال : عنى بذلك من جحد وصيه ولم يتبعه من أمته , وكذلك والله حال هذه الامة .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على ليث العرين وسيد الموحدين علي بن أبي طالب أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام
جزاااك الله كل خير اخي الكريم
وفي ميزان الاعمال يارب
ومأجور عند المولى أبا الحسن عليه السلام
دمت بعين الباري

----------


## شغب انثى

يسلموا على الطرح الرائع واسال الله ان يتقبل منك هذ ا العمل الصالح
مع تحياتي ,,,

----------

